# After Midnight



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Friday came and went with no chance to fish and with my Saturday schedule full I decided to try my first night trip of the season for Hybrids. I found myself on the river sometime around 2 a.m. with a light rain falling. Before dawn I was able to land several good fish. Most were taken swinging a large clouser. As daybreak approached I switched to a White #2 bead-head Wlly/Bgger and caught one more Hbrd and a decent channel cat. A Great way to ''waste'' the night !
Sometime around 3 a.m. I ''bumped'' into another ''OGF'er'' stumbling around in the dark and catching a few fish. As they say '' It's a small world''


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

You just blew my mind. For some reason it never even occurred to me that you could fly fish with clousers at night.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are some nice catches Garhtr! Is public river access more difficult at night with parks closing at dark? 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Those are some nice catches Garhtr! Is public river access more difficult at night with parks closing at dark?
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Sometimes they forget to close the Gate.  
I've yet to have a problem but there are a few places off limits. I'm always careful to get out of Parks before dark if they're gated ---- I don't want to be locked in. {I would have to fish all night  }
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have enough trouble unravelling the wind knots I get from my ham fisted casting style in broad daylight. Nice fish!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice fish garhtr! You're posting more catches of hybrids than anyone on the boards!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank. It has been a couple of fine weeks. I'm normally more into the W/bass fishing but this season has been a odd one. The W/bass have seemingly appeared and then disappeared at the drop of a hat---- very strange. Hope to catch a few more Hybrids, then turn my attention more to sight fishing Gar and Buffalo or catching Smallys and Rck/bass in smaller streams.
The night fishing is exciting and I plan to get out in the dark occasionally over the summer. Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------

